# Administrator



## Dr. VonDank (Dec 24, 2009)

Please send me a PM regarding advertising. Thank you
VonDank


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 26, 2009)

here, why dont you PM him..https://www.rollitup.org/members/admin-1.html..probably have a better chance getting a response


----------



## swisherking (Dec 26, 2009)

*or you could try this
 Contact Us  
*


----------



## Dr. VonDank (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks----where the hell was that???. Ran all over this site trying to find something---lol...


----------



## Budbreath (Apr 3, 2020)

My app on my android phone won't connect to the server????


----------



## sunni (Apr 3, 2020)

Budbreath said:


> My app on my android phone won't connect to the server????


we dont support a riu app for a very long time try the webbrowser?


----------



## Budbreath (Apr 3, 2020)

sunni said:


> we dont support a riu app for a very long time try the webbrowser?


How do I do that?


----------



## sunni (Apr 3, 2020)

Budbreath said:


> How do I do that?


i assume you use the internet on your android phone ..that would be a webbrowser. do did you mean you are on a webbrowser on your phone and it isnt working


----------



## Budbreath (Apr 3, 2020)

Ok, I was just trying to put the app on my phone to make it easier to get to.


----------



## sunni (Apr 3, 2020)

Budbreath said:


> Ok, I was just trying to put the app on my phone to make it easier to get to.


we dont have an app anymore did a many years ago


----------

